# über normalen Link php Funktion aufrufen



## ClD (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, ich habe eine php Funktion geschrieben, welcheaufgerufen werden soll, wenn ein Link geklickt wird.Leider funktioniert es nicht.
Ich habe es so versucht:
 onClick=\"LöschenundAusgeben($i); href=\"\"\">l&ouml;schen
(das ganze steht in einem ech Befehl)
Der Funktion LöschenundAusgeben soll dabei der Parameter i übergeben werden.

In der Ausgabe der Funktion wird wieder der selbe löschen Link ausgegeben, also rekursiv.
Vielen Dank


----------



## ultrakollega (26. Oktober 2004)

Das wird so nicht funktionieren. Ich würde es so machen das du eine Java Skript Funktion
aufrufst, welche wiederum ein entsprechende PHP Datei aufruft.

Beispiel:


```
function loeschen(id) {
   if (window.confirm("Wollen Sie News:\n"+id+"\nwirklich löschen?")) {
      location.href = "del.php?id="+id;
   }
}
```

Die Funktion kannst du in HTML so aufrufen:


```
<a href='javascript:loeschen("<? echo $id ?>")'>Löschen</a>
```

Diese Funktion ruft nun die del.php auf und übergibt Ihr eine Parameter.

In der del.php löscht du den Datensatz und leitest per HEADER wieder
an deine Datei, welche alles anzeigt.

EDIT:

Der einzige Vorteil bei der Variante ist nur das der User eine
Javaskript Meldung bekommt ober nun löschen will oder nicht.
Ich persönlich würde das JS aber immer wenn möglich weg lassen,
also alles per PHP lösen.



mfg

Ultra


----------



## TheLightning (26. Oktober 2004)

JavaScript ist hässlich 
Ne also.. klar is JavaScript ne möglichkeit aber warum übergibst du nicht was über die url!? oder ist das was Sicherheitsrelevantes.. also.. ich würd ne Variable action oder so übergeben.. oder du machst da ganze mit nem Form.. und nem Submitbutton..

dreck.. meine UNIX-Schulung fängt gleich an.. 

C ya Dominik


----------



## ClD (26. Oktober 2004)

Also, ich habe ein Gästebuch gemacht, bzw bin dabei. Als absoluter Neuling schon ne kleine Herausforderung.
Ich bastel jetzt an dem Adminbereich rum.
Alles ist in einer Datei, index.php.
Zuerst kommt ein Formular mit PW abfrage, wenn das PW gleich dem festgelegten ist, soll er in die Schleife gehen, dann die txt Datei mit den Einträgen in ein Array packen.
Anzahl ermitteln und mit ner for schleife alle Einträge ausgeben mit nem löschen Link.
Wenn der geklickt wird soll er die Zeile in der txt löschen und dann die txt wieder ausgeben, falls man mehrerer Einträge löschen will. Dazu habe ich halt diese Funktion geschrieben.
Das war die Einzige möglichkeit die mir eingefallen ist.
Weil die Index.php schon durch die PW eingabe selbst aufgerufen wird, wollte ich dann verhindern, dass man nach dem löschen eines Beitrages, erneut das Kennwort eingeben muss.
Deshalb ne Funktion die Rekursiv aufgerufen wird.


----------

